# They're here! Finally!



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I am so grateful my chicks have arrived safely and healthy! The hatchery shipped them yesterday and they arrived at 6:36 early this morning, can't believe it was that fast! I couldn't believe how tiny they were, I guess I am so used to holding standards. I gave them some gatorade just because the lady at the post office said they seemed to be thirsty but they were all healthy and fine just a bit dehydrated. Also do any of you know how well they can fly because I don't want them flying out of the pool I gave them the top is about 7 inches high from them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I didn't even know you had made up your mind. 

Are they day olds? You won't have to worry until they grow some feathers. 

Was it you that broke your phone so there can't be pics?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I didn't even know you had made up your mind.
> 
> Are they day olds? You won't have to worry until they grow some feathers.
> 
> Was it you that broke your phone so there can't be pics?


Oh I'm so sorry for not telling some of you I was talking about it in 1 of the threads because Dan and Lovely_chooks were asking what breeds I got, My mistake please forgive me! They are 1 day old! Oh that's a relief they can't fly yet. I just didn't take any pictures right now so I have to go out there and take some which might take 20 minutes.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I am so grateful my chicks have arrived safely and healthy! The hatchery shipped them yesterday and they arrived at 6:36 early this morning, can't believe it was that fast! I couldn't believe how tiny they were, I guess I am so used to holding standards. I gave them some gatorade just because the lady at the post office said they seemed to be thirsty but they were all healthy and fine just a bit dehydrated. Also do any of you know how well they can fly because I don't want them flying out of the pool I gave them the top is about 7 inches high from them.


So glad they arrived safely! We'll be waiting for pics!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> So glad they arrived safely! We'll be waiting for pics!


Thank you! I will post pictures!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't apologize. It was kind of nice surprise that someone had new babies show up on their doorstep. 

Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Don't apologize. It was kind of nice surprise that someone had new babies show up on their doorstep.
> 
> Looking forward to the pics.


Thanks!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

1st picture chick is one of my Buff Cochin Bantams, 2nd picture is just all of them, 3rd picture is one of the Mille Fleurs, 4th picture one is a Porcelains. 1 of the Mille Fleurs is way darker in color than the other 2, 1 of the Porcelains doesn't have a beard.😄 I will definitely be able to tell quite a few of them apart.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Aww, they are adorable!!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> Aww, they are adorable!!


Thank you! I definitely think so too!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

They are so small they don't fit in my hands, Unless I just have big hands.. 🤔


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

I think they're just small. 😉


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> I think they're just small. 😉


I guess so, thanks!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Lol don’t say sorry


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Lol don’t say sorry


When I quoted Robins post?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> When I quoted Robins post?


Yeah


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hello babies!!! Welcome to Chicken Forum.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I moved the heat lamp closer to them just because it get's colder in the night, good or bad idea?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Hello babies!!! Welcome to Chicken Forum.


Thank you!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Yess what’s their names?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Yess what’s their names?


Haven't named them yet. Technically they are hard to tell apart so names would be getting mixed up.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Haven't named them yet. Technically they are hard to tell apart so names would be getting mixed up.


Well you better give them names


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Well you better give them names


I guess, Hmm, I'll need name recommendations.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I guess, Hmm, I'll need name recommendations.


How many do you have? Polly? Maple? Fluffy? Goldie? Daffodil? Honeycomb? Cuddles? Salsa? Cotton? Pip?


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

So how many chickens do you have now, Animals45?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> How many do you have? Polly? Maple? Fluffy? Goldie? Daffodil? Honeycomb? Cuddles? Salsa? Cotton? Pip?


Nice names! Maple and pip is nice!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

imnukensc said:


> So how many chickens do you have now, Animals45?


Counting my standards and bantams I have 18.
Counting only the bantams I just got, 9 of them!
Lot's of work ahead of me.😅


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Here are some more updates!😀
They are exactly 1 week old today!🖤
These pictures were taken a few days ago though.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Babies with feathered feets! 🐥


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Babies with feathered feets! 🐥


Yep, I happen to love the ones with feathered feet! 😄


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Happy birthday, little chicks!! 🎉 They are adorable!!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> Happy birthday, little chicks!! 🎉 They are adorable!!


Thank you!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Love chicks


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Love chicks


Same.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Same.


same same


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

So much cuteness! Congratulations!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

ChickenMom24 said:


> So much cuteness! Congratulations!


Thank you so much! They'll all appreciate you saying that!


----------

